# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Hoeveel maanden?!

## pr1nc3s5

Hoi hoi,pr1nc3s5 alweer!!

oke dis mijn vraag!,uhmsz om hoeveel maanden(als je zwanger bent)begin jou buik te groeien..pls help!!!!en wat voel je?

----------


## Nikky278

Wanneer je buik gaat groeien, verschilt per persoon. De een heeft na drie maanden al een buikje, de ander pas na zes...

Wat je precies voelt, durf ik niet te zeggen, ik hen het zelf niet meegemaakt...

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

ik heb echt geen idee wat je voelt tijdens een zwangerschap hoor, maar het is idd wel zo dat het bij iedereen verschillend is ook qua het groeien van de buik, ik heb mensen meegemaakt die een enorme buik hadden met hun zwangerschap, maar ook iemand die zwanger was van een tweeling en dat amper kon zien... dus dat zegt allemaal niks,
maar wat ik mij nu afvraag is, denk je dat je zelf zwanger bent?? ik heb meerdere topics van jou gelezen en in elk topic komt het onderwerp zwangerschap naar boven.. 
ben je wanhopig lang al overtijd ofso? of wil je zelf graag zwanger worden?? of gaat gewoon alles goed, heb je nergens last van normale menstruatie enso en ben je gewoon nieuwsgierig naar de antwoorden van dit soort vragen??

xxx

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Hoeveel maanden je het ziet, kan niemand je vertellen en verschilt van persoon tot persoon.
De meeste klachten die mensen in het begin hebben zijn vaak:
- pijnlijke borsten 
- vaak moeten plassen
- jezelf anders voelen.
Maar het hoeft ook niet. 
Heb je al een zwangerschapstest gedaan ?

----------

